

Researchers Link Longer Work Hours and Stroke Risk - rottyguy
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/08/19/researchers-link-longer-work-hours-and-stroke-risk/

======
epalmer
I wonder what the impact is when you truly love your work versus you have to
work longer hours. Of course correlation does not equal causation but for
those of us that have worked long hours year after year I would guess we know
that long hours does play a negative toll on your wellbeing.

When I was working 55 to 70+ hrs a week in a job that I was good at but not
one I loved, my health habits were minimal. Eating right and regular exercise
are the first things that I gave up.

